# Doppelte Authentifizierung mit dem IE 7/8



## WiZdooM (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,  meine Firma betreibt einen Linux-Apache, der eine AD-User/Login-Prüfung durchführt. Jetzt ist es so, dass mit dem IE immer zweimal die Logindaten eingegeben werden müssen, ehe man den Zugriff auf die Webseite bekommt. Woher kommt das? Wie schaltet man das ab, dass immer zweimal nach den Logindaten gefragt wird?    Edit: Im FF3 und anderen, werden lediglich einmal die Credentials abgefragt.


----------

